# mavs sign jason sasser (dallas repping!)



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

he's from dallas. went to kimble high (right around the corner from my baby's mamas house) his younger brother is jeryl sasser.

I don't think he gonna make the team unless stack or daniels aint ready come season time

Mavs sign Jason Sasser

05:01 PM CDT on Wednesday, October 20, 2004


From Staff Reports



The Mavericks announced the signing of forward Jason Sasser on Wednesday. 

Sasser (6-7, 225), from Denton, is a former Texas Tech standout and second-round draft pick Sacramento Kings in 1996. This will be Sasser's second stint with the Mavericks – he signed a 10-day contract with the team in 1997. 

Sasser has played on three NBA teams. Most recently, he played professionally in Germany in 2003-04, where he averaged 16.7 and 5.4 rebounds in FIBA Europe Cup games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What type of game does he have? Defensive, offensive, rebounder etc etc


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What type of game does he have? Defensive, offensive, rebounder etc etc


If hes a Sasser I would think hes an offensive type player.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What type of game does he have? Defensive, offensive, rebounder etc etc


he's a shooter. ok defender. pretty much all you gonna get from dude. maybe a few boards.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good game from Sasser tonight, 12 points on 5-6 shooting including 2-2 from downtown. He's a good shooter and might make the team


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Good game from Sasser tonight, 12 points on 5-6 shooting including 2-2 from downtown. He's a good shooter and might make the team


----------

